# Boo-z Wearhouse



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Evening......
What has happened to Boo-z Wearhouse? Website down or gone?

Anyone have a phone # for them?

Margaret


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

nm; I stand corrected.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

this site is up --- boo-z.com
1 800 552 4439

there are some of their links that are dead . . but there is their phone number . .


Diane
;o]


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

I just called into boo-z.com . . they are still in business . . they are having a server issues

Diane
;o]


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

boo-z is back online


Diane
;o}


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

take a look at BOO-ZWEARHOUSE(dot)COM now

it's Brand Book Tees -- and are localed in BUNNELL, FL now . . instead of KY . . 

dang the luck . . . I use to get the mini mouse pads from Boo-Z at a reasonable price . . 
now I have to hunt up another vendor . . . 


Diane
;o}


----------



## michelew (Aug 19, 2007)

I have had transfers done by Boo-z warehouse and tried to reach them online. I got another website and was quite confused. I later recieved a call from a gentlemen and he told me he was the original starter of Boo-z about 20 years or so ago and gave it to his kids. I guess there was quite a bit of unhappy customers and he took the business back. Anyone else contact them?


----------



## wm820 (Jul 18, 2009)

Just dealt with them for the first time..Very disappointed..They screwed up printing my camera-ready artwork and then expected me to pay for the transfers again for their mistake..I wish they were more professional and sent a PROOF for customers to approve..I will definitely use someone else..

Bill


----------



## bald mike (Jan 27, 2009)

wm 820 don't appricate the bad reveiw for somthing that was your fault how do you send a proof of camera ready artwork it was printed the way you sent it.the second file was totaly differnt from the first one not are fault you don't know what your doing and sir that is obvious 
Bald Mike
IN GOD WE TRUST!!!!!!


----------



## wm820 (Jul 18, 2009)

Learn how to use Photoshop files BALD MIKE..Guess you haven't been in the business too long...


----------



## jigmitf61 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello

Very interested in purchasing one of your heat press.
A person with no experience, what would you recommend.
and normally how long do it take to learn this system.
On the transfer, are they printed onto the shirts and do the color stay ?
seeking insight. also do you supply the shirt also and if I wanted to print my on image how would I go about doing that ?
Hopefully within the next month we can have one in my shop.


----------

